# SMD 5630 7020 8520 difference?



## nanomania (Jul 19, 2011)

He guys i jis read that ada aquastar uses 5630 smd... id like to know the difference between 5630 7020 8520... im plannin on a 20lx12wx15h" tank.. with 3" of substrate... and distance between substrate and light around 20"... iv been using led floods since long with no issues ever.... but this time i wana test smd leds with 50/50 cool white and nuteral white... any advice?


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Those numbers are the physical dimensions of the SMD part, generally in 10'ths of a millimeter (although some size codes are in 1/100 of an inch, but this is rapidly becoming 'old school')

ie: 
5630's are 5.6mm x 3.0mm 
7020's are 7.0mm x 2.0mm
8520's are 8.5mm x 2.0mm

And that's all the number itself specifies...

Now that said, there are often generalities about the efficiencies and lifespan of certain sizes, just based on who's making than and with what technologies.. That said, I'm not familiar with the detailed specs of market 7020's or 8520's, so I can't really help you there.


----------

